# Help on a possible purchase sought from the tandem-oriented...



## Bumpstop (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, we're thinking of getting into a tandem (both of us are avid solo cyclists, carbon race-bike types, I'm 5' 10" [ride a 54 cm frame], she's 5' 8"- [51 cm frame]). We're looking at this ad:
"1982 new old stock Holdsworth Gemini 18 speed, 22 inch frame tandem, this bike is not like new, it is brand new still in the wrapper, made of 531 Reynolds aluminum tubing, never driven, no dry rot in tires, 0 miles, hand built in England, sold in 1982 for $1,800 asking $1,500.00"
A) Anyone familiar with the brand-particularly w regard to their tandem models? 
b) "22 inch frame" - would that be top tube or seat tube? ..or other? Given the above, does it sound like it would fit?
c) Does that seem a fair price-point (listed in $CDN)? All indications are that this is "new old-stock" - the protective wraps are still on the frame tubes, bike is clean, clean clean.

Appreciate any thought you may have - and any other tips for the novice tandem rider are much appreciated. FWIW I still enjoy riding my 1982 Raleigh Grand Prix, I think it would like having a contemporary nearby


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't offer you any specific advice on that tandem, but suggest you post in the following tandem forum where there's much more activity than in this one.

Tandem Cycling


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it possible to test ride it? I suppose not...

But you should work on the price. 

Tandems are fun but it's definitely a chore to ride them. I've had one in my garage for three months and ridden it twice. Don't get me wrong, we enjoyed the rides. It is just much more of an undertaking to go for a ride. 

The seller isn't getting any use out of that bike. Nobody has used that bike in 20+ years! He doesn't want it any more. If he doesn't sell the tandem to you it could just take up space in his garage for another six months. That said, you can really work on the price.


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

Bumpstop said:


> Hey, we're thinking of getting into a tandem (both of us are avid solo cyclists, carbon race-bike types, I'm 5' 10" [ride a 54 cm frame], she's 5' 8"- [51 cm frame]). We're looking at this ad:
> "1982 new old stock Holdsworth Gemini 18 speed, 22 inch frame tandem, this bike is not like new, it is brand new still in the wrapper, made of 531 Reynolds aluminum tubing, never driven, no dry rot in tires, 0 miles, hand built in England, sold in 1982 for $1,800 asking $1,500.00"
> A) Anyone familiar with the brand-particularly w regard to their tandem models?
> b) "22 inch frame" - would that be top tube or seat tube? ..or other? Given the above, does it sound like it would fit?
> ...


Reynolds 531 is steel not aluminum. I would replace the tires. The size should be the seat tube and there should be 2 one for the front and one for the back. Using Google I found 3 sizes 21.5/20, 22.5/21 and 23.5/22 this is from the 87 catalog. 54 cm is about 21.25" and 51 cm is about 20". I would check the size. The price sounds high I would make a low offer if the bike fits both of you.

Dave


----------



## Bumpstop (Mar 9, 2010)

Ultimately decided to take a pass on it, as I realized I'd have to drive 560 km out of my way just to see it. Thanks for your input just the same.


----------



## gkuch (Apr 20, 2013)

In 1982, Reynolds 531 was top of the line crumbly steel. Holdsworth was an excellent frame/bike shop in UK. Make sure that the threads are not wentworth, and check the seat tube and steerer tube sizes. I agree that the tires are likely suspect....1982 was a long time ago for tires. It should be a good bike for sport touring, and I think that price is quite reasonable.


----------

